# Stream to iPad to TV via HDMI



## BigBillTolbert (Apr 21, 2003)

I have TiVo stream set up and working and it works great. The specs say that TiVo stream supports 1080i and 1080p. What I can't figure out is if I buy a lightning to HDMI adapter, what resolution will go to the TV.

My goal is to be able to take a TV out on the deck and rather than run a cable out to it and a cable box, I hope to use the iPad over wireless and just buy the lightning to HDMI adapter.

Just don't want to drop $50 on the adapter if it's not capable.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

You can't do this without jailbreaking your iPad.


----------



## BigBillTolbert (Apr 21, 2003)

Rats. I have a TiVo mini that I can drag out on the deck, but then I have to run a ethernet cable out there. At that point I could just run a coax and a cable box.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

BigBillTolbert said:


> Rats. I have a TiVo mini that I can drag out on the deck, but then I have to run a ethernet cable out there. At that point I could just run a coax and a cable box.


You could use a WiFi bridge instead. If you get a good signal you should be able to sustain a single stream just fine. And a lot of the new bridges are powered by USB, so you don't even need power except for the Mini itself.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> You could use a WiFi bridge instead. If you get a good signal you should be able to sustain a single stream just fine. And a lot of the new bridges are powered by USB, so you don't even need power except for the Mini itself.


What is the distance? I used a wireless HDMI and HDMI splitter off a Tivo HD to get tivo out to my screen porch. More recently it has become my kitchen tivo. You are mirroring so it isn't a replacement for a mini, but it does the job.


----------

